
Apple's Tim Cook wages war on complacency  - KeepTalking
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/oct/30/tim-cook-apple-ceo-firings?newsfeed=true
======
abhimishra
With all the articles written about all this, I am not sure what the real
motivations behind Apple's recent shuffle are. However, I can say that the
'war on complacency', regardless of whether it is applicable here, is
something sorely needed across many large companies (Microsoft for example) -
mediocrity in leadership and middle-management generally seems to persist
forever.

